# Cyprus/Kipros Pictures



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Great Pics of the Republic of Cyprus! Thank you!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice kıbrıs pics:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Great Pics of the Republic of Cyprus! Thank you!



You are welkom .


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics



Thank you Chiristos


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful! I was there in 2001. I loved Cyprus. :yes:


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

chicagogeorge said:


> Beautiful! I was there in 2001. I loved Cyprus. :yes:


Cyprus is in all respects, rich island.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

I know very little about Cyprus. What is the economic situation there right now?

And P.S. Nice photos.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Cyprus :drool: dont forguet the cedars and de monasterys lost amoung thems in the slopes of Troods...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyprus is really amazing!


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

this isthe most beatiful wiev of the island. dont remember it is not a republic of cyprus. north belongs turks


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

this isthe most beatiful wiev of the island. dont remember it is not a republic of cyprus. north belongs turks


----------



## CVR (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ The thread is about the south of Cyprus


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

Look carefully, thread name is ''cyprus,kipros photos''


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

emreprlk said:


> this isthe most beatiful wiev of the island. dont remember it is not a republic of cyprus.



Hey Turk troll. Get lost and stop trying to ruin a thread about the beautiful EU member, the Republic of Cyprus. (or Kypros in Greek).


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

CVR said:


> ^^ The thread is about the south of Cyprus


But all of those places are Cyprus. It is ok to see the pictures of both greek and turkish parts together. Nice island!


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Hey Turk troll. Get lost and stop trying to ruin a thread about the beautiful EU member, the Republic of Cyprus. (or Kypros in Greek).


to be membership of eu not change anything.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

emreprlk said:


> to be membership of eu not change anything.


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

emreprlk said:


> yahudiler dnyayı yönetiyo siz napıyonuz rusyaya yalvarıyonuz karnımızı doyurun diye bide dünyaya şikayet ediyonuz türkiye sınırı acmıyo die. yahudilerle nasıl kendinizi aynı kefeye koyabilirsiniz. aynaya bi bak bence. 20 ülkenin soykırımı tanıması tıpkı dünyanın kuzey kıbrıs türk cumhuriyetini tanımamıası gibi hiç bişey ifade etmiyo gercek birdir ve tektir öyle oturduğun yerden soykırım vardır demekle olmuyo bu işler canım götünüz sıkıyosa türklere kabul ettirin de görelim.( bizim içimizdeki bir kaç sütü bozuğu ayrı tutuyorum tabi).


bide niye kapadın diğer tarafı söyleyecek sözün kalmadı artık galiba işte böyle korkup kacarsınız sizin tek yaptığınız şey bu zaten.


----------

